# teju.info now in english



## Taucher76 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...a takes much longer...but now its online...

hope you like it...
and if you see any mistakes...in translation,navigation or something else...please tell me...

for some friendly words in my guestbook...thanx...

much more pix will follow...still in work...


Mark
<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegu.info">www.tegu.info</a><!-- w -->


----------



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

That link does not link to a tegu website.


----------



## Taucher76 (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.teju.info">www.teju.info</a><!-- w -->

:-D


----------



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh ok! There we go!


----------

